# Shooting Video of the "SPUR"



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

This is my first shooting video. I made two shooting videos, one of the "SPUR" and one of the RHODO STRAIGHT WRIST.

I had a good shooting session yesterday before I hand split a load of wood, no videos. My wrists were both, screaming this morning. I said what the heck, put the braces on, set up the cameras and shot any way. I was way more consistent yesterday.

I set a camera focused on me and another focused on the target. I show the shot from behind me then I merged the target shots so one can see both.

As I said this is my first shooting video. I hope things will improve, with tips and advice






Bill


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good shootin'! Thanks for taking time to do the vid.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice video. How about some pics of the spur?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice shooting vid, awesome place to play with slingshots without the concern of neighbours


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good looking little shooter there.... I looked it up in the homemade section and it's really a unique looking slingshot, and it looks like it shoots well for you too!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> Nice video. How about some pics of the spur?


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Good looking little shooter there.... I looked it up in the homemade section and it's really a unique looking slingshot, and it looks like it shoots well for you too!


Thanks

The full "Build Log" for the "Spur" is in the tutorial section. It is a bit long, but oh well that is how long it took. There are five parts, an Intro and ending

Still playing with band hook up options There are several. I turned it around and shot it (opposite from the video) after a few shots, shoots about the same. I like how the band lays on the spur side (as I have it in the video) It gives a pretty good sight picture looking down the fold of the band.

The right side band had a small rip. When it fails I am going to try some tubes with gypsy tabs.

Bill


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great slingshot. Nice video, good shooting.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Great slingshot. Nice video, good shooting.


Thanks, Dayhiker


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

wish i could shoot like that!!!

and that slingshot is incredible


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Way to go WTBJR !


----------

